# Macro/micro Babysitting roleplay



## Rogue42 (Aug 11, 2019)

Essentially, a Tiny is babysitting a Giant. I’d prefer to be the giant but if that’s not possible, I’m fine with being the tiny. Whoever role plays has complete control over the roleplay If they desire, just so they can make a certain scenario, etc.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 11, 2019)

Jacques Clouseau said:


> Mmmm I ould like to inspect who it iz that iz exactly trying to sit on ze babyz. This could be a clue!


fair point... should we get more people to help us find them? Should I... @Everyone? 
Sitting on babies should be a crime :V


----------



## Universe (Aug 11, 2019)

I would love to


----------



## Tyno (Aug 11, 2019)

Universe said:


> I would love to


:0
You would sit on a poor defenseless baby?!?


----------



## Rogue42 (Aug 11, 2019)

so are y’all interested or just joking about?


----------



## Tyno (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm just joking tbh


----------



## Rogue42 (Aug 11, 2019)

Universe said:


> I would love to


 so you’re wanting to do it?


----------



## Everyone (Aug 12, 2019)

Tyno said:


> fair point... should we get more people to help us find them? Should I... @Everyone?
> Sitting on babies should be a crime :V


*ಠ*╭╮*ಠ*


----------



## Universe (Aug 12, 2019)

Rogue42 said:


> so you’re wanting to do it?


Yes


----------



## Tyno (Aug 12, 2019)

Everyone said:


> *ಠ*╭╮*ಠ*


i can understand... babysitting is a serious crime


----------

